# low resolution photographic image on wood



## bianni (Jun 5, 2011)

i'm not sure if his is the right forum for this. i shot this years ago and added the violincello in the bg. made the image 30"x40" and applied a straight line screen at 3.75 lines per inch resulting in very low resolution image that was 3/8" on the lightest parts per line. had it printed actual size and numbered each line. stripped the lines and glued it to the edge of about 110 pieces of 3/8 x 1-1/2 x 30 inch strips of wood. i then carved out the black areas leaving only the white parts. i then sanded the remaining glued image to reveal the wood edge after carving out all of them, i assembled the strips by gluing them on a 30x40 marine plywood. the spaces between the wood and different thickness created shadows that produced the image. since it is natural wood color it looks like a sepia print from a distance.







this is the bw image


----------



## unpopular (Jun 6, 2011)

Another technique I have considered that should work, though I have not tried it, is to soak wood in 10% dichromate overnight, allow to dry - both in darkness - and expose under UV or sunlight. The dichromate should selectively oxidize the woodgrain proportional to exposure, it is also possible that it might selectively harden, allowing for acid etching. In the least, you should get burned in latent image. Clearing might be problematic, though an extended wash with vigorous agitation using a higher than normal solution of metabisulfate should work.


----------

